# Meet our new herdsire ... Galileo <3



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

This little guy is a gift from my aunt (he's the one in the middle, looking at the camera). I am SO thrilled! I'll post a dam's udder pic as soon as I get one.

Sire: AGS Dragonfly L Garibaldi *S (D: AGS Twin Creeks AH Chiarascuro)

Dam: AGS Dragonfly RY Layla (S: AGS Caesar's Villa Rebel Yell x D: AGS Dragonfly G Floria Tosca)


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Congratulations!!! Which one is he??


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

Love the black ones! Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Lost Prairie said:


> Congratulations!!! Which one is he??


She THINKS he's the one in the middle ;D


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cute! Congrats!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Aww Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, guys! We are very excited.


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Woodhavenfarm said:


> She THINKS he's the one in the middle ;D


its not like you could get them mixed up or anything like that  LOL


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

ooooo cute! Can't wait to see the pics when you get him and as he grows!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks!!  This was such an unexpected blessing ... I put together his pedigree for those of you who may be interested. Under the pedigree I have pictures of some of the goats in his pedigree 

Click here for Galileo's pedigree.


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So cute!! Congrats


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

Too cute!! Congrats! I bet you are totally psyched.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

SO psyched! I don't know if I can wait another month! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

CONGRATS girl!!!

Sent from my iPod touch using GoatSpot


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He's flying in tomorrow! We'll be picking him up at the airport at 1:23 pm


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

oh I thought he was coming the end of the month. I got confused on that one


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Sorry, Stacey -- for now he and Little Tyke are going to share a fenceline with the ladies, just so Little Tyke isn't stressed right away with a new buddy and being taken away from his herd. I'm a bit of a softy :laugh:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Im sure the boys will be fine together.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats he is really cute.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, KayDee


----------



## WalnutGroveFarm (Sep 27, 2008)

Congrats nice looking boy


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Congrats !!!! How did I miss this thread ? Sorry Danielle 
Which ever one he is , they are all gorgeous little babies , lolol
I can just imagine your excitement 
Im very happy for you !!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We are so excited!! AHHHHHHH :laugh: I can barely contain myself.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Exciting  So we will be seeing lots of pics tomorrow right?! And congrats!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Awww, I guess this will be the longest night for you , lolol
Once he gets settled , take some more pictures of the young man 
for us , lol Love the name too !!
Yay , tomorrow's the day


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I can't sleep because I'm too excited :laugh: Especially now that the lice are gone, and evidently Patti's problem wasn't mites and is vanishing, I can relax and enjoy my new baby :3


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Someone's excited  wonder who??????? Lol


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Yay, have fun with your new little one.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Still up, waiting for morning to be closer :I


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

What time does his plane land? That's the hardest part for me.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

goathiker said:


> What time does his plane land? That's the hardest part for me.


1:23 pm.

I'm going to be DYING. Also, I'd appreciate prayers for a safe journey for my little man


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You got it


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

No problem, will sent prayers tonight. I'm up on poop patrol. My new little scoured. I'm treating him for Cocci.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Oh, goathiker, I'm sorry  No fun. I'll be praying for your little man too


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

You know what the hardest part is?! Waiting for them to bring the crate out! It took them like an hour to get our girls out to us the other day (Thursday) when we picked them up!!! Gaaa! Lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

RMADairyGoats said:


> You know what the hardest part is?! Waiting for them to bring the crate out! It took them like an hour to get our girls out to us the other day (Thursday) when we picked them up!!! Gaaa! Lol


I dearly hope it doesn't take that long with Galileo. I think I would melt into a puddle of despair


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Ha! 
Yeah, I could hear them crying in the back but they wouldn't freakibg bring them out! lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

UGH NO.

Poor babies


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

When I got my dog from Alaska, they put her on the luggage belt


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I think different airports handle them differently. Hope it's easy for you Danielle.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thanks, all I want is for him to be in one piece


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

*Hooray , today is the day !!
I can just imagine Danielle's excitement , lol 
Can't wait to sees more pictures of the little man *


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He's in the air!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Oh yay!! Bet you can't wait!! You end up sleeping last night?! Lol!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cool beans! Cant wait to meet the new little man.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Well, I'm late again, flying is my greatest fear. I'll pray he gets there and everything is fine. 

I'll be flying a dog in later this year. I've received dogs several times. But, never a goat. I bet that gets lots of interest at the airport!


----------



## mmiller (Apr 3, 2012)

Congrats!! He sure is cute!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I didn't get to bed until 3am :laugh: I'm so hopeless.

We're all set! We have a little jacket for him in case he needs it (it's going to be cold and he comes from Alabama), and his hay, grain, and lemoinaid-water all set for the drive home.


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Awesome! Can't wait to see some pictures when he's home


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Hehe!! Sounds like me the night I got the email saying my LaMunchie was born! HEhe!! he sent it at like 10 that kept me up almost the rest of the night!! :laugh:


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He's here! And GORGEOUS. I am thrilled with him in every way. He has incredible conformation, and the sweetest personality. He didn't make a peep coming up here, and isn't even calling in the yard. He's very laid back and confident. Love him already


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

congrats  how old is he now?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I believe about 10 weeks. He's a sturdy little man!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Yay!! Glad he got home safely!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Yay!! Glad he is home!! Maybe some new pics? Lol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

New pics are coming! I got some good ones that show off his conformation


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yay :welcome:home little man 
What airport did you pick him up at ?
If I didn't have such a crazy day today , I might have taken the ride in and waited with you 
Im so happy he's everything you expected and more !!!
Cant wait to see the little traveler , lolol


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

We picked him up through Delta cargo, in Philly.

He is marvelous ... a little ham already


----------



## Grainneismygoat (Sep 14, 2012)

Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Here we are!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

So cute!! I LOVE the last one!!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

He loves the camera already! What a sweetie


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

He walks like he is HOT to TROT. And he is just so sweet and confidant. I was pleasantly surprised since my Aunt told me he was a bit on the shy side (not as socialized as some) but he just opened right up and climbed up on my lap 

This boy is going to make some amazing babies


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

He's adorable !!! What a gorgeous little guy , congrats Danielle


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

I love his color! Congrats!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Wow, very nice and your favorite color too


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

What a trooper! Still no crying from him, he's acting like he's lived here his entire life :laugh: I am so happy with his personality and conformation  Can't wait to see how he mixes with my ladies  He IS my favorite color ... mahogany buckskin


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Wow , that's great to hear . I guess he is acting all macho and tough in front of the ladies lolol. He wants to give a good impression right off the bat , lolol
I guess your really happy with him huh ? lolol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Nice pedigree! What a handsome little guy! Congrats!


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you, Kylee


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)

We bought Galileo's litter mate sister! She looks just like him! We love the way she is turning out.


She likes to chew on the bottles that we bring out for the bottle babies


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)

I'm using the app... I didn't mean to post that udder shot :/ that's one of my Lamancha's.


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Oh my, that's one spotty udder!


----------



## GriffinRidgeFarm (Apr 16, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Oh my, that's one spotty udder!


Her skin is covered in spots, she looks ridiculous when she's shaved


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Haha! I was about to say "I don't think that's Layla's udder ... Layla's black." :laugh: 

Goodness, she looks JUST like him!


----------

